# Spirit Airlines: Major US Budget Carrier Reduces Size of Free Carry-On Bags



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 1, 2017)

Spirit Airlines: Major US Budget Carrier Reduces Size of Free Carry-On Bags
By Simon Calder/ Travel/ News & Advice/ Independent/ independent.co.uk

"America’s most hard-core low-cost carrier, Spirit Airlines, is putting the squeeze on free carry-on bags by cutting the size allowed by one-quarter.  From 4 April this year, the volume allowed for the single bag allowed to qualify for Spirit’s “Bare Fare” shrinks from 2,688 to 2,016 cubic inches.

Passengers whose oversized cabin bag is identified at the boarding gate will typically pay a penalty of $100 to take it on board.

Travellers can pay in advance for larger pieces of cabin baggage...."






Richard


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 2, 2017)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Spirit Airlines: Major US Budget Carrier Reduces Size of Free Carry-On Bags
> By Simon Calder/ Travel/ News & Advice/ Independent/ independent.co.uk
> 
> "America’s most hard-core low-cost carrier, Spirit Airlines, is putting the squeeze on free carry-on bags by cutting the size allowed by one-quarter.  From 4 April this year, the volume allowed for the single bag allowed to qualify for Spirit’s “Bare Fare” shrinks from 2,688 to 2,016 cubic inches.
> ...


For many reasons, I cannot imagine ever flying this airline.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 2, 2017)

This is a surprise? Sometimes I think Spirit will eventually start charging by the body part, $25 per arm, $30 per leg, $50 for a torso, $75 for a head. 

Cheers


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 2, 2017)

I almost purchased a travel bag from Samantha Brown last week because she said it was guaranteed to fit every airline's carry-on requirement. She will need to rewrite her script.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 3, 2017)

Richard, Thanks for sharing this information. Has Spirit announced this to the general public and to their frequent riders


----------



## famy27 (Feb 3, 2017)

On the plus side, Spirit finally has TSA Precheck.

We actually fly Spirit pretty often. When you can get round-trip airfare for $50-100 pp, it is hard to say "no." Their checked bag fees are the same as the legacy carriers. We've actually had really good customer service from them as well. I know they get a lot of hate, but for the price we pay, we've been pretty happy campers.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 3, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> Richard, Thanks for sharing this information. Has Spirit announced this to the general public and to their frequent riders


Hi Pedro47,

I'm not sure if they have made a general announcement. The article mentioned that April 4th is the date when the change takes effect.  So if the info is not already posted on their website, I'm sure it will be soon.

Best regards,

Richard


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 3, 2017)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Spirit Airlines: Major US Budget Carrier Reduces Size of Free Carry-On Bags
> By Simon Calder/ Travel/ News & Advice/ Independent/ independent.co.uk
> 
> "America’s most hard-core low-cost carrier, Spirit Airlines, is putting the squeeze on free carry-on bags by cutting the size allowed by one-quarter.  From 4 April this year, the volume allowed for the single bag allowed to qualify for Spirit’s “Bare Fare” shrinks from 2,688 to 2,016 cubic inches.
> ...



I just priced out Spirit on a flight I'm taking over Memorial Day weekend and even thou the initial cost was cheaper, by the time I added a carry on bag the price was more then Delta who gives me a free carry on.  It's important to always tally up the entire cost


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 3, 2017)

famy27 said:


> On the plus side, Spirit finally has TSA Precheck.
> 
> We actually fly Spirit pretty often. When you can get round-trip airfare for $50-100 pp, it is hard to say "no." Their checked bag fees are the same as the legacy carriers. We've actually had really good customer service from them as well. I know they get a lot of hate, but for the price we pay, we've been pretty happy campers.



Same here. I haven't experienced any more delays than I would have with any other carrier either. I often see people that I have to conclude are idiots posting complaints about delays that are weather related and I've also been in the airports and heard people complain. Yes some people are truly that stupid that they don't understand that the same snowstorm or severe thunderstorm effects every other airline flying into or out of that same area.

Next week I'm flying non-stop on Spirit from Fort Lauderdale to Cleveland to bring our 5 year old granddaughter down here to stay with us for three weeks. The cost for the 3 roundtrip flights with a checked bag for her both way was $217.49 total. That isn't per flight but the total for all 3 flights. Last year my husband and I flew non-stop again on Spirit from Fort Lauderdale to Las Vegas and the cost roundtrip for both of us with a shared checked bag was $134.40 total, not a piece.

I've been bringing our granddaughter down for 2-3 weeks stays 3 times a year since she was 2. She will be starting school next year so boohoo this is the last year we can do this. We also fly up once a year for a family event. Thanks to Skype, Face Time, Spirit Airlines and occasionally Allegiant Airlines we have been able to have a very close relationship with her despite the distance.

My husband flies several times a year for business and his company uses other carriers. He says except for Jet Blue and only marginally Southwest that anymore the other carriers really aren't any better than Spirit for what they offer and comfort. I should add that we've heard great things about Air Alaska but have never had the opportunity to use them. I used to fly at least 4 times a year on other carriers before I started flying Spirit and the only difference I for me was that I stopped at Hudson News to buy a bottle of water and now just take an empty bottle and fill it up before I get on the plane. Every time I check Spirit's prices against other carriers the cost is always at least $100-$200 and sometimes more with other carriers. Those are some darn expensive free bottles of water for the extra money to fly other carriers!

In the 15 roundtrip flights we made last year we easily saved at least $2000-$2200 if not more. The money we saved flying Spirit plays for our Legoland and Disney annual passes, the exchange fees to spend the weeks in Orlando and Sanibel and other fun stuff we do while our granddaughter is here. That is where my priorities lie. The snobs who won't fly this "low cost/class" in their opinion carrier are welcome to enjoy those expensive bottles of water or soda and miniscule bags of pretzels. LOL

I'm editing this to add that I'm retired and my husband's job allows him a huge amount of flexibility in setting his own work schedule. We are very fortunate to be able to travel when the fares are the lowest. I refuse to fly at holiday times, paying higher prices and putting up with extremely crowded airports. It seems like every holiday we see on the news that people are stuck sitting in airports due to delays because of weather conditions, computer issues and other problems. We frequently go somewhere over the holidays but living in Florida we have so many great places to go with the timeshares that are within driving distance that we are once again very spoiled.


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 3, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I just priced out Spirit on a flight I'm taking over Memorial Day weekend and even thou the initial cost was cheaper, by the time I added a carry on bag the price was more then Delta who gives me a free carry on.  It's important to always tally up the entire cost



Almost all airlines offer the best sale prices on Tuesdays. You don't have to fly on Tuesdays, just purchase the flights.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 3, 2017)

They will get along just fine without my business. Not that I'd notice one way or another, because I'd never fly on them.


----------



## b2bailey (Feb 3, 2017)

I have had one very bad experience with Spirit -- and the problem was compounded by lack of a human at their ticket counter (at Atlanta airport) Agents all disappear after last flight leaves.

That being said, I have since fallen for their cheap prices several times with no troubles. I just avoid last flight of the day.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 3, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> Almost all airlines offer the best sale prices on Tuesdays. You don't have to fly on Tuesdays, just purchase the flights.


Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Blues (Feb 4, 2017)

b2bailey said:


> I have had one very bad experience with Spirit -- and the problem was compounded by lack of a human at their ticket counter (at Atlanta airport) Agents all disappear after last flight leaves.



Same thing with Allegiant.  I flew them once on a MRY-SAN route.  2 hours late going out, 3 hours late coming back.  I know that can happen, but wasn't prepared to see the dozens of angry friends/relatives at MRY, who had no idea what had happened to the flight, and no gate agents in sight.


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 5, 2017)

Blues said:


> Same thing with Allegiant.  I flew them once on a MRY-SAN route.  2 hours late going out, 3 hours late coming back.  I know that can happen, but wasn't prepared to see the dozens of angry friends/relatives at MRY, who had no idea what had happened to the flight, and no gate agents in sight.



I've experienced 2-3 hour delays with Allegiant and I do upon occasion fly Allegiant. Unlike Spirit they don't have a big presence at the airports they fly in and out of. Spirit has other planes and crews they will bring in to keep the flights as close to being on schedule as possible, unless of course there is a weather issue affecting every airline at that airport. With Allegiant if there is any delay in a stop prior to yours then your flight will be seriously delayed. When I have an afternoon or particularly an evening flight I'm always mentally prepared to wait and tell whoever is picking me up not to leave for the airport without checking to see when the flight will be arriving.



b2bailey said:


> I have had one very bad experience with Spirit -- and the problem was compounded by lack of a human at their ticket counter (at Atlanta airport) Agents all disappear after last flight leaves.
> 
> That being said, I have since fallen for their cheap prices several times with no troubles. I just avoid last flight of the day.



Airlines typically don't have their counters manned when they have no flights departing. Spirit has grown so much in the last few years that they have more flights leaving now. I often fly out on the last flight of the day on Spirit and have not had problems. 

The airport terminals are usually pretty empty and even the food places are closed late at night. A couple of years ago my husband was traveling for business, had an evening flight with a connection and he wanted to eat dinner during the wait between flights to fill up the time. I kept pushing him to have dinner before the left, told him that he hadn't flown an evening flight in quite a while and wasn't going to find a restaurant open. He was shocked to find that there wasn't a decent restaurant open and still serving after about 9pm in a major city airport and that his only option was fast food. At the Wendy's he asked for a cup of coffee and was told they don't have coffee that late in the evening.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 5, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> They will get along just fine without my business. Not that I'd notice one way or another, because I'd never fly on them.


Even if I could save significant money I would never fly them.


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 5, 2017)

BocaBoy said:


> Even if I could save significant money I would never fly them.



Your money, your choice.


----------



## dominidude (Feb 6, 2017)

If you ever pay for luggage, even on Spirit, you're not keeping up with the times.
You can now wear your luggage, not only is it free to carry on board a plane, it actually leaves your hands free.
This is no joke.


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 6, 2017)

And if it gets lost, it's only because you got lost.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 8, 2017)

b2bailey said:


> I almost purchased a travel bag from Samantha Brown last week because she said it was guaranteed to fit every airline's carry-on requirement. She will need to rewrite her script.


i'm sure it fits Spitit's carry on requirement- the regular size paid carry on allowance.  Just not Spirit's free personal size bag allowance.


----------

